# Mediterraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich



## RainerSchm (2. März 2008)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

nachdem wir im Sommer letzten Jahres unsere ersten Pläne hier im Forum vorgestellt und viel Beiträge über Teichvergrößerungen gelesen haben, hatten wir uns schnell entschlossen den Fischteich gleich zu vergrößern und außerdem noch einen Schwimmteich in unserem Garten anzulegen. Denn bisher haben wir unseren Garten nur zum Rasenmähen "genutzt"  

Foto 
Ansicht vom Garten im Ursprungszustand vom Dach aus: Garten links


Foto 
Ansicht vom Garten im Ursprungszustand vom Dach aus: Garten rechts

Also war der erste Schritt, erst mal den Garten zu vermessen und da Hanggrundstück auch die Höhendifferenzen. Zum Messen der Höhen haben wir zwei Methoden angewendet:
1. Vermessen über Wasserwaage auf einem Tisch zu einem Zollstock gepeilt (nach Infomaterial von Naturagart (NG) für 18 Euro erhältlich)
2. Mit einer Rotationslaserwaage (für 40 Euro vom Baumarkt)

Dann habe ich ein Modell im Maßstab 1:10 aus Sand gebaut, um die massiven Erdbewegungen und Höhendifferenzen (2,80 m auf einer Länge von 18 m) besser abschätzen zu können. 

Foto 
Modell 1:10 vom Garten mit Fischteich vorn im Bild und Schwimmteich hinten

Prinzipiell haben wir uns auf das Teichprinzip von Naturagart festgelegt; also Fisch- und Schwimmteich mit jeweils einem Filtergraben zur biologischen Klärung des Wassers. Das Modell habe ich in der Zwischenzeit bestimmt schon fünf mal umgebaut und angepasst. Entweder weil wir andere Ideen hatten (z.B. mit der Brücke) oder weil die Planer von NG Verbesserungsvorschläge hatten (kostenlos, einfach per Mail).

Neben dem weiteren Infomaterial von NG, das wir uns für die Planung und Umsetzung des Projektes für 138 Euro gekauft hatten - wird beim Kauf von NG-Material angerechnet - haben wir uns auch noch das Buch von Ada Hofmann aus Holland für 25 Euro schicken lassen - Link gibt es hier im Forum über Suche. Ada hat 50 Fischteiche komplett ohne Technik angelegt, die seit Jahren einwandfrei funktionieren. Wir möchten daher den Fischteich zwar nach NG-Prinzip vorbereiten - für den Fall der Fälle - aber zunächst nur mit der Pflanzenauswahl von Ada bestücken und ohne Pumpe betreiben. Die Höhen der Stufen im Teich sind zwischen NG und Ada kaum unterschiedlich, daher kann man schnell von dem einen auf das andere System umsteigen. 

Foto 
Fischteich mit Filtergraben. Rechts oben Bodenbelag unterhalb des Balkons. Links oben soll ein Rhododendronbeet entstehen. 

Bei so viel Theorie freut man sich dann immer auch auf praktische Einsätze draußen im Garten, also haben wir mal kurzer Hand die Motorsäge genommen und unsere beiden 15 m hohen Ahornbäume, den Apfelbaum und sonstige Sträucher mit fleißiger und kompetenter Hilfe von Freunden kleingeschnitten:

Foto 
Schnitt der Ahornbäume, Apelbäume, Haselnußsträucher und der Kirsche 

Und dann haben wir uns in den Herbstferien einen Bagger im Verleih geholt und Gräben für die notwendigen Stützmauern gezogen (1 Woche, 1.000 Euro). Außerdem habe ich mit dem Bagger den alten betonierten Teich des Vorgängers mit dem Abbruchhammer zerkleinert, die Wurzeln der Bäume herausgeholt und die Stützmauer und die alte Treppe des Beetes abgerissen. 

Foto 
Noch bin ich (in der Schaufel) am Späßchen machen, aber...

Foto 
Umgekippter Bagger

das Lachen verging mir schnell, als mir mein 2 Tonner Bagger wegen der Bodenplatte der Treppe plötzlich auf die Seite kippte.    Die örtliche Feuerwehr hat ihn mir dann aber wieder schnell aufstellen können und weiter gings mit dem fröhlichen baggern. Bagger und Fahrer ist dabei gott sei dank nichts passiert. Danach war aber schnell klar, dass den Teich ein Profi ausheben soll  

Foto 
Umrisse des Schwimmteiches und links mit Folie der Grundriss des Gartenhauses (3x3 m)

So sieht der Garten nach den Baggerarbeiten aus und mit der Verschalung im ersten Graben für die Stützmauer. 

Foto 
Garten aktuell 

und so ungefähr soll der Garten am Ende aussehen:

Foto 
Computeranimation des mediteranen Gartens mit Fisch- und Schwimmteich und Gartenhaus.

Einen Baggerfahrer aus der Nähe haben wir über MyHammer.de gefunden Er schätzt etwa vier Arbeitstage für den Aushub und die Erdarbeiten. Kosten 1.900 Euro. Er hat zwar noch Bedenken, dass wir den Aushub von ca. 60 m3 auf unserem Gelände (ca. 500 m2) vernüftig unterbringen können, aber wir haben kaum eine andere Wahl, weil nur ein steiler Hang zur Straße hoch führt, über den das Abtransportieren der Erde sehr mühsam wäre. 

Ab heute kostet der Beton für die Stützmauern keinen Winterzuschlag mehr. Wir benötigen für die drei Mauern etwa 20m3 (ca. 1.500 Euro) Beton, den wir in den nächsten Tagen bestellen und einfüllen werden. Die Gräben (ca. 1 m tief und 40 cm breit) habe ich mit Armierungseisen (10 mm stark) jeden Meter bestückt - war ein Tipp eines befreundeten Maurers, statt Armierungsgitter. 

Auf dem Grundstück haben wir heute mit Maurerschnur die Teichflächen und Waagrechten verspannt, um zu sehen, wie das mit den Höhen bzw. Gefälle zur Seite des Grundstückes so hinkommt.

Ende April soll es dann richtig losgehen: Dann kommt der Baggerfahrer und ich habe vier Wochen Urlaub für den Teichbau eingereicht.

Wenn Ihr wollt, dann halten wir Euch über das Projekt auf dem Laufenden. 

Ciao a tutti

Ute und Rainer


----------



## Redlisch (2. März 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Ute und Rainer,
dann wünsche ich euch schonmal gutes gelingen und top Wetter. 

Bei dem Sandmodel musste ich erstmal etwas schmunzeln  , auf soetwas war ich noch garnicht gekommen. Ich hatte unser Grundstück mit einem Nivelliergerät und Wasserwaage mit Laser vermessen und es dann per CAD und Raytraycing geplant.

Ich habe die 100 m³ bei mir auch aufgeschüttet, zuerst dachte ich das wird viel zu viel, trotz Überschlagsberechnung. Dann habe ich mir sogar noch Aushub für die Aufschüttung der Terasse/Gartenvilla besorgen müssen.

Bagger: Mir war auch nicht wohl beim Baggerfahren (2,5t), vor allem als wir vom Damm aus baggern mussten (auf 2m tiefe runter). Ich hatte ihn mir für einen Wochenendtarif (inkl. 18h) geliehen. Mit guter Vorplanung und 1er unterstützung waren wir in 12h fertig (bei 34 °C im Schatten). 

Axel


----------



## Annett (2. März 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Ute und Rainer.

Das sieht nach einem sehr interessanten Projekt aus. Also berichtet bitte weiter, denn wir freuen uns doch alle über Bilder.  
Mit NG habt Ihr eine sehr gute Wahl getroffen!


Ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg beim Bauen, und vor allem keine weiteren Missgeschicke. :beeten


----------



## RainerSchm (2. März 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Annett und Axel,

danke machen wir

Schönen Sonntag noch


Ute und Rainer


----------



## Dodi (3. März 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Moin Ute und Rainer!

Da habt Ihr Euch ja was vorgenommen - RESPEKT!  

Auch ich wünsche Euch gutes Gelingen! 

Wir alle freuen uns über weitere Bilder von dem Baufortschritt bis zur Fertigstellung.


----------



## RainerSchm (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Forum,

vier Wochen Urlaub, ab heute, also geht es endlich ans Werk. Aber zunächst noch ein kurzer Rückblick, was in den letzten Wochen geschah:

Foto 
So sah es noch Anfang April bei uns im Garten aus. Brrr...

Dann hat der Betonlieferant den ersten Versuch unternommen, unsere 15 qm Beton in die Gräben ein zu füllen. Leider war der Beton zu dick und kam nicht durch die langen Rohrleitungen (ca. 50 m von der Straße oben). Also mussten 2 Betonmischer und der Pumpenwagen wieder erfolglos abfahren.

Beim zweiten Versuch hat es dann aber geklappt:

Foto 
Noch ein wenig Wasser zur Betonschlämme


Foto 
Über den Dächern von Paris

Foto 
Bei dieser Aktion sind viele Helfer sinnvoll, aber dann flutscht es



Foto 
Und zum Schluss wieder alles sauber machen

Dann folgten:
1. Die Verschalung wieder demontieren
Foto 

2. Die Wasserebenen mit Mauerschnur (Laserwaage und Wasserwaage) abspannen
3. Eine Erhöung der Stützmauer für das Beet aufmauern
Foto 

Und heute wars dann endlich so weit, der Bagger kam:

Foto 
Der erste Baggerstich für den Schwimmteich

Foto 
Die Erdhügel häufen sich

Foto 
Und noch mehr Erde, aber alles unter Kontrolle  

Foto 
Die ersten Ebenen des Schwimmteiches entstehen. 

So, jetzt muss ich aber in die Heia, damit ich morgen wieder fit bin.

Gute Nacht

Rainer und Ute


----------



## Tweetie (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

KRASS!!!

Das ist ja ein größeres Projekt, als wenn jemand ein Haus baut 
Ich verneige mich vor euch, das hätt ich mir glaub ich nicht getraut. Bin gespannt wie es weitergeht!!!
Alles Gute und gutes Vorankommen!


----------



## RainerSchm (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Tweetie,

danke für die guten Wünsche. Trau Dich ruhig. Du bekommst doch auch viel Hilfe hier im Forum, oder anderweitig. 

Also hier der aktuelle Stand des Schwimmteiches vom Balkon aus fotographiert:

Foto 
Die Baggerarbeiten des Schwimmteiches sind beendet.

Foto 
Schwimmteich mit seinen Ebenen

Tech Daten: 
max. Länge 11,50 m
max. Breite: 6 m
max. Tiefe 1,25 m

Die Ebenen sind:
-12 cm, -50 cm, -100 cm und -125 cm

Foto 
Ansicht Treppe hinten und Vorbereitung Dammdurchführung rechts vorn

Der Durchbruch für die Dammdurchführung nach Naturagart Prinzip ist 1,15 m breit und 70 cm tief. Dieser Durchbruch ist die Unterbrechung des Uferwalls, der zwischen dem Schwimmteich und dem noch herzustellenden Filtergraben sein wird (kommt morgen). 

Morgen denkt der Baggerfahrer, dass er den ganzen Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben, Uferwall und seitlichen Befestigungen (denn zur Zeit würde das Wasser vor allem seitlich noch auslaufen) fertig stellen kann. Er hat sich zwar auch schon über den massiven Erdaushub gewundert, aber um das ursprünglich vorhandene Gefälle auszugleichen, wird das meiste dieses Aushubs notwendig sein. Für den oberen Fischteich wird nicht mehr sooo viel übrig bleiben. 

Wir halten Euch auf dem Laufenden

Ute und Rainer


----------



## RainerSchm (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Forum,

heute wurde vor allem der Filtergraben für den Schwimmteich (NaturaGart-Prinzip) ausgebaggert.

Foto 
Fitergraben des Schwimmteiches

Tech Daten des Filtergrabens:
max Breite: 2,7 m
max Länge: 9 m
Ebenen: -30, -50 und -70 cm

Zwischen dem Filtergraben und dem Schwimmteich ist der Uferwall (+10 cm), der ca. 70 cm breit ist.

Foto 
Uferwall

Außerdem haben wir heute noch die Mulde für die Saugleitung im Schwimmteich ausgegraben und das 100er KG-Rohr angepasst. Das Rohr wird jetzt aber wieder herausgenommen und erst nachdem die Folie verlegt ist, wieder eingesetzt. Ihr werdet noch sehen.

Foto 
Saugleitung aus 100er KG-Rohr provisorisch verlegt.

Foto 
Ansicht Schwimmteich links, Dammdurchbruch mitte mit Uferwall dahinter und Filtergraben rechts im Bild

Irgendwie verging der Tag heute schnell. So richtig viel haben wir heute nicht geschafft. Außerdem haben uns dicke Wurzeln von dem gefällten Ahornbaum im Filtergraben zu schaffen gemacht (siehe erstes Bild vorn). Der Bagger wollte die Wurzeln herausreißen, aber dadurch wurden die Ebenen zum Teil zerstört. Jetzt müssen wir noch mal mit Schippe und Spaten ran und nacharbeiten. 

So, wie der Boden des Teiches beschaffen ist, sind wir der Meinung, dass wir keine Sandschicht zum Ausgleichen benötigen. Es sind so gut wie keine Unebenheiten und vorhandene Steine sind schön rund. Aber auf jeden Fall wollen wir ein 1000 g/m2 Vlies auf die Erde, also unter die Folie legen. 

Eine kleine Wasserstelle im Schwimmteich auf der Ebene -100 ist seit gestern permanent vorhanden. Sie wird nicht größer, aber auch nicht kleiner. Nach telefonsicher Nachfrage bei NaturaGart brauchen wir uns deswegen keine Sorgen zu machen. Der Wasserdruck in dieser Tiefe soll ausreichen, um dem Grundwasserdruck entgegen zu wirken. Und zur Zeit ist ohnehin kein Druck des Grundwassers vorhanden.

Foto 
Kleine Wasserstelle im Schwimmteich 

So, soweit unser Bericht von heute. Wir wünschen Euch einen schönen 1. Mai Feiertag an Euren Teichen, oder an Euren Teichplänen. 

Ute und Rainer


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Ute und Rainer, 

tolles Projekt... aber wenn Ihr euch mit einem Teich so viel Mühe gebt, Warum verlegt Ihr dann das Rohr nicht unterhalb der Folie mit einem Bodenablauf !? 
Ich verstehe seit Ewigkeiten schon nicht, warum NG das immer oberhalb der Folie verlegt. Das mag eine Notlösung bei bestehenden Teichen sein, aber bei einem Neubau kann man das doch eleganter lösen !? 

Wolf


----------



## Redlisch (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Rainer,

eine Anmerkung zum Filtergraben: Der Wasserstand wird sich etwa -10 bis -15 cm zum Teich einpendelt.

Ich habe ebenfalls 1000er Vlies unter die Folie gemacht, eine Sandschicht ist da nicht mehr nötig.


@ Wolf: Das ist damit man die Folie nicht durchstossen muss. Wo kein Loch reingemacht werden muss kann auch nichts an der Abdichtung passieren.

Axel


----------



## RainerSchm (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Wuzzel,

interessante Frage, meiner Meinung nach sprechen zwei Gründe gegen den Bodenablauf:

1. Ein Bodenablauf wird mit einem Flansch in die Folie eingedichtet. Wer hier Fehler macht und sich Undichtigkeiten einbaut, wird das nur an einem langsam auslaufenden Teich feststellen können. Ein Absinken des Wasserniveaus im Teich kann aber auch andere Gründe haben: Natürliche Verdunstung, Saugsperre, falsch gewählte Pflanzen, deren Wurzeln die die Folie durchbohren oder eine zu kurz abgeschnittene Folie, oder, oder. Da wir eine Flaschabdichtung noch nie gemacht haben und schon über größere Schwierigkeiten gelesen haben, wollten wir zumindest diese Möglichkeit des Wasserverlustes ausschließen. 

2. Mit einem Bodenablauf würde die Zielsaugtechnik von NaturaGart nicht funktionieren. Da wir dieses Prinzip aber aus Überzeugung umsetzen wollen, müssten wir durch einen Bodenablauf doppelt arbeiten. Und das glauben wir ist nicht notwendig. Sollten wir wirklich mal den Teich leer haben wollen, dann pumpen wir einfach das Wasser ins Umland. Das Ende des Rohres im Schwimmteich ist an der tiefsten Stelle. 

Vieles im Teichbau ist aber natürlich nicht Gesetz, sondern mehr Philosophie und sollte jeder nach Belieben umsetzen, wie es am Besten gefällt, oder was man am Besten kann. 

Fernwalder Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Wo ist denn der Unterschied ob ich ueber einen Bodenablauf an der tiefsten Stelle oder über ein Rohr an der tiefsten Stelle ansauge ? 
Warum sollte der Rest der NG Philosophie nicht auch so funktionieren ? 

Vor Undichtigkeiten am Bodenablauf hab ich eigentlich eher weniger Angst, es gibt heute so gute Dichtstoffe, das das kein Problem mehr darstellt. 

Aber jeder natürlich wie er will ! Versuch nur gern die Beweggr´ünde für die Unterschiedlichen Bauweisen zu ergründen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## RainerSchm (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Wolf,

hmm, wenn ich über einen Bodenablauf unterhalb der Folie absauge muss ich, um in den Filtergraben auf die -70 cm Ebene zu kommen, noch mal durch die Folie durch. Wozu die doppelte "Unsicherheit" oder Aufwand, wenn es "ungefährlicher" geht. 

Mir fiel in der Zwischenzeit noch ein weiterer Grund ein, warum wir uns gegen einen Bodenablauf entschieden haben. Wir konnten die Fragen nach "Wohin mit dem Wasser" nicht zufriedenstellend beantworten. Durch unsere Hanglage haben wir zum Abwasserrohr des Hauses etwa +4 m Höhenunterschied und ca. 30 m Strecke zurück zu legen. Weder das eine noch das andere geht nicht ohne Pumpenunterstützung und nur mit enormen Aufwand. Also bleibt sinnvoller weise nur das Wasser in das Umland auslaufen zu lassen, was ohne Schacht mit Kiesfüllung oder ähnliches auch nicht geht, im gewachsenen und verdichteten lehmigen Untergrund in 1,3 m Tiefe in der sich der Bodenablauf befindet. 

Aber vielleicht haben wir uns über einen Bodenablauf doch zu oberflächliche Gedanken gemacht, aus den bereits genannten Gründen. Noch kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, einen Bodenablauf zu vermissen. Zur Not gibt es ja auch noch Schmutzwasserpumpen. 

Fernwalder Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hmmm... ich versteh jetzt den Zusammenhang zwischen dem "geschlossenen" Wasserkreislauf zwischen Teich und Filter und eurem Abwasserkanal nicht ganz. 
Steh da irgendwie auf dem Schlauch. 

Also, wie gesagt, Foliendurchbrüche sind heute technisch kein Problem mehr. 
Was mich aber enorm stört sind Rohre, Schläuche und Kabel im Teich. 
Bin selber immer wieder gern in Ibbenbüren (allein schon wegen dem tollen Cafe und dem tollen Kuchen) aber selbst in der Ausstellung stören nen Haufen Rohre und Schläuche mein optisches Empfinden von einem Teich. 
Aber vielleicht bin ich da in der Tat etwas überpingelig  

Wolf


----------



## RainerSchm (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Axel,

danke für Deine Anmerkungen. Hatte es einen besonderen Grund den Wasserpegel im Filtergraben zu erwähnen? Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wird sich der Pegelunterschied zum Schwimmteich auch im Laufe des Lebens des Filtergrabens verringern, weil sich der Widerstand durch das anstauende Sediment gegen den Wasserstrom erhöhen wird. Wenn die Differenz zu gering wird, wird es Zeit, das Sediment zu entfernen. -15 cm wird dann vermutlich bei Dir noch "best case" sein. 

Fernwalder Grüße

Rainer


----------



## RainerSchm (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Wolf,

ohh ja, sorry das kommt daher, weil manche den Bodenablauf als Auslaufstutzen des Teiches nutzen, für eine Reinigung bzw. Regernierung quasi wie einen Badewannen-Stöpsel. 

Bei einem geschlossenen Kreislauf bleiben alle anderen genannten Punkte, die wir als Nachteile empfanden. 

Die Schläuche bzw. Rohre wirst Du am Ende in unserem Teich nicht mehr sehen. So auf jedenfall der Plan.  

Viele Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Na dann möge der Plan gelingen ! 
ich bin gespannt ! 

Frohes schaffen noch und einen schönen 1. Mai 
Wolf


----------



## RainerSchm (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo

oh, oh, wir haben heute einen Fehler im Filtergraben entdeckt. Die Ebenen wurden nicht wie nach Plan auf -30, -50 und -70 ausgebaggert, sondern auf -30, -80 und -100. Offensichtlich beim ausheben der zweiten Ebene die falsche Nulline angenommen, statt Null die -30 als Null genommen. 

Da morgen erst mal Brückentag ist und das Baggern erst am Montag weitergeht, haben wir heute per Hand den Graben wieder einigermaßen gefüllt, so dass wir morgen messen können und die Folie bei NaturaGart bestellen können. 

Gerade noch rechtzeitig festgestellt, sonst hätten wir mit den Pflanzen das wahre Wunder auf diesen Ebenen erlebt. 

Noch einen schönen Abend wünschen

Ute und Rainer


----------



## Kurt (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo!

Also mein Nachbar hat auch mit NG gebaut - und der hat das Rohr in einem Graben im Schwimmbereich bis zum BA gezogen und darüber polygonal verlegten Naturstein im Mörtelbeet verlegt -  sieht gut aus und läßt sich obendrein recht gut sauber halten. Da ist nur ein Foliendurchbruch Richtung TF und der ist im oberen Bereich.  

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Tweetie (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallöchen,

da sieht man mal wieder, dass es wichtig ist, alles selbst nachzumessen. Faszinierend, dass das offenbar beim Bau immer sehr wichtig ist...

Finde das gesamte Projekt absolut faszinierend und drücke die Daumen, dass keine weiteren Schwierigkeiten auftreten, und wir bald das erste Wasser sehen können


----------



## RainerSchm (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Tweetie,

ja, da hast Du allerdings Recht. Damit muss man beim Bau anscheinend immer rechnen.

Heute haben wir die Grube des Schwimmteiches mit Filtergraben vermessen. Wir sind dabei folgendermaßen vorgegangen:

1. Gartenschlauch alle 1,95 m mit Klebeband markiert
2. Gartenschlauch ungefähr in der Mitte von Schwimmteich und Filtergraben platziert und ca. 80 cm über den Grubenrand hinaus, als Sicherheitszuschlag. 
Foto 
Längslinie der Grube markieren

3. Mit Zollstöcken ungefähr einen rechten Winkel an dem Gartenschlauch anlegen. 
Foto 
Rechten Winkel zur Längslinie markieren

4. Maurerschnur (Richtschnur) in dem rechten Winkel durch die Grube legen und ebenfalls ca. 80 cm über den Teichrand hinaus einen Sicherheitszuschlag geben. Wieder ein Klebeband-Fähnchen an die Mauerschnur beim Nullpunkt (=Gartenschlauch) anbringen. 
Foto 
Mit Mauerschnur die Grube ausmessen. 

5. Die Länge der Maurerschnur rechts und links von dem Gartenschlauch bzw. Fähnchen messen. 

Ich habe dann diese Maße in den ursprünglichen Plan eingearbeitet und NaturaGart gemailt. 

Foto 
Planskizze mit den Abmessungen der Grube

NaturaGart hat daraus einen Folienplan erstellt, den ich wiederum absegnen musste und damit gleichzeitig die Bestellung der 246 qm großen, 1 mm schwarzen PVC-Folie nach diesem Folienplan auslöste. Daraufhin kam postwendend per Mail die Vorkassenrechnung, die ich Online beglich und den Zahlungsbeleg per Fax und Mail wieder an NaturaGart zurückschickte. Jetzt wird die Folie für den Schwimmteich maßgefertigt und vermutlich am Donnerstag nächste Woche geliefert (350 kg). Das nenne ich einen prompten Service. 

Morgen werden wir noch die Feinarbeiten an der Grube machen. Wir werden Euch weiter berichten. Wir wünschen Euch noch einen schönen Abend. 

Ute und Rainer


----------



## RainerSchm (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Zusammen,

einen schönen Sonntag wünschen wir. Gestern haben wir uns den Uferwall vorgenommen. Leider haben wir versäumt dem Baggerfahrer das Maß von +10 vorzugeben. Deshalb hat er das Gelände auf nur etwas mehr als Nullniveau = Wasserspiegel aufgefüllt. So mussten wir den ganzen Samstag damit verbringen den Uferwall zwischen Schwimmteich und Filtergraben auf +10 über Wasserspiegel aufzubauen. 

Zunächst hatten wir versucht zusätzliche Erde mit einem Stampfer auf den Wall aufzubringen. Aber weil vermutlich die Erde des Walls auch bereits aufgeschüttete Erde war, die vom Bagger verdichtet wurde und keine fest gewachsene Erde, wurde das zusätzliche Material vom Stampfer nur in den Wall gedrückt und zur Seite gequetscht. So dass der Wall nicht in die Höhe, sondern nur in die Breite wuchs. 

Wir haben dann unsere lehmhaltige Erde zusammen mit Wasser in der Mörtelmischmaschine zu einem Brei verrührt und mit diesem Brei den Aufbau gemacht. 

Foto 
Die ganze Familie und Opa haben angepackt

Foto 
Schubkarren für Schubkarren, Schaufel für Schaufel, 

Für mich fast das Wichtigste beim Bau eines Teiches, die Höhenlinien, rings um den Teich und wo immer es geht und es sinnvoll ist. Die Höhen haben wir mit einem Rotationslaser (30 Euro bei OBI) und der Wasserwaage ermittelt.
Foto 
Höhenlinie für den Uferwall

Beim Uferwall haben wir auf möglichst exaktes Maß geachtet.
Foto 
Möglichst exakter Höhenverlauf des Uferwalls

Im Endeffekt ein ganzer Tag Arbeit, den der Bagger vermutlich in einer halben Stunde erledigt gehabt hätte, bevor er den Filtergraben ausgegraben hat. Naja, beim Fischteich werden wir diesen Fehler bestimmt nicht mehr machen. Aber vermutlich andere  

Foto 
Uferwall zwischen Schwimmteich und Filtergraben

Wieder ein Schritt näher an unserem Traum.

Wir wünschen Euch noch einen schönen sonnigen Abend.


Ute und Rainer


----------



## RainerSchm (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Forum,

der Bau der Teiche geht stetig voran. Die Baggerarbeiten dauern zwar länger als geplant, aber dafür wird alles sehr gründlich gemacht. 

Gestern hat der Baggerfahrer die Ebene um den Schwimmteich gemacht, hauptsächlich für das Gartenhaus.

Foto 
Ebene um den Schwimmteich für das Gartenhaus links

Immerhin mussten wir 85 cm Erde aufschütten um das Gartenhaus auf ein Niveau von ca. 20 cm über Wasserspiegel zu bekommen. 

Foto 
Ausgleich des ürprünglichen Grundstücksgefälles für die Hausebene. Die farbliche Markierung am Baum ist auf 85 cm Höhe. 

Foto 
Der Grasbüschel in der Mitte des Bildes war die Höhe des ursprünglichen Bodens. Aufbau ca. 30 cm auf +10 Ebene des Uferwalls.

Dieses Ausgleichen des Niveaus von Fischteich und Schwimmteich von unserer ursprünglichen Hanglage mit insgesamt 2,8 m Höhendifferenz, war übrigens die Idee von der Moderatorin Annett. Danke nochmals dafür, war wirklich eine tolle Idee.  

Und weil wir schon mal beim Bedanken sind, dann sei auch mal kurz ein besonderer Dank an Thias erwähnt, der uns mit seinem Projekt 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3225 ermutigt und inspiriert hat und uns schon viele Neuling-Fragen jederzeit kompetent und geduldig beantwortet hat. 

Zurück zum Projekt. Heute war der Baubeginn des Fischteiches. Die ersten Ebenen  und der Filtergraben wurden ausgehoben. 
Foto 

Wir haben uns nach langem hin und her dazu entschieden das Wasserspiegel-Niveau des Fischteiches -70 cm unterhalb der Terrassenbetonplatte (rechts im Bild). Wir haben befürchtet, dass uns bei höherem Niveau die Erde zum Ausgleich des Gefälles nicht ausreichen wird. So haben wir zwar einen großen Absatz zur Terrasse aber die Erde wird bestimmt reichen. Zusätzlich Erde anzuliefern wäre bei unserem nur ca. 2m breiten und extrem steilen Zugang zum Garten eine Qual. 

Mein Vater und ich haben das Fundament für die Brücke über die Dammdurchführung zum Uferwall gebaut. Habe das leider vergessen zu fotographieren, liefere ich aber morgen nach  Außerdem haben wir heute Erd- und Steinreste in der Grube des Schwimmteiches und Filtergrabens abgekehrt (war wahrscheinlich nicht nötig, sieht aber gut aus  ) und mit einer Rosenschere herausstehende Äste abgeschnitten. Und zu guter Letzt auch die Markierungsstäbe für die Höhenlinien abgeflext, denn die sind jetzt für den Schwimmteich nicht mehr nötig. 

In den nächsten Tagen soll viel Baumaterial angeliefert werden. Hoffentlich morgen schon die am Freitag bestellte Folie von NaturaGart und das 1000er Vlies von "6 fürs Grün" - ein Gartenbau-Lieferant, den Ute aus dem Gartenbaubetrieb kennt, in dem sie arbeitet. Ca. 15 freiwillige Helfer warten auf ihren Einsatz, die Folie in die Grube zu ziehen. 

Drückt uns die Daumen, dass alles weiterhin nach Zeitplan und Lieferantenvorhersagen klappt. Das Wetter ist uns ja bisher sehr hold. Habe schon einen dicken Sonnenbrand auf meiner "Fast"-Glatze.  

Wir halten Euch weiter auf dem Laufenden. 

Ute und Rainer


----------



## RainerSchm (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

juhuu, die Baggerarbeiten sind erledigt. Heute wurde noch der Fischteich restlich ausgebaggert und die Erde auf dem Grundstück verteilt und damit die zwei Ebenen modelliert. 

Foto 
Ausgebaggerter Fischteich

Tech Daten Fischteich:
max Länge 13,50 m
max Breite 5,70 m mit Filtergraben
min Breite 3,20 m

Ebenen:-20, -40, -60, -90, -120 cm

Filtergraben:
max Breite 2,5 m
min Breite 2 m
max Länge 6,3 m

Ebenen: -30, -50, -70 cm

Foto 
Grundstück mit zwei Ebenen. Oben Fischteich, unten Schwimmteich

Das Grundstück hätte zwar immer noch ein paar Qubikmeter Erde mehr verkraften können, aber so ist es gerade noch machbar. 

Dann haben wir heute leider keine Folie bekommen, aber alles andere Material zum Weiterbau. Also auch das 1000 g/m2 Vlies, das wir nach den Baggerarbeiten angefangen haben zu verlegen. Ich hätte gedacht, das ist einfacher, aber die einzelnen Ebenen auszulegen bzw. nachzubilden dauert doch länger als gedacht. Daher sind wir dann doch froh, dass die Folie heute nicht kam. 

Foto 
Das dicke Vlies schützt die Folie vor spitzen Steinen oder Ästen. 

Vor allem die Kurven und Ecken machten uns zu schaffen. Wir haben dann kurzer Hand das Teppichmesser genommen und die Falten eingeschnitten. 

Foto 
Vlies mit Teppichmesser eingeschnitten

Und das Vlies in die Ecken und Kanten gedrückt. 

Foto 
Nach dem Schnitt das Vlies in die Ecken gedrückt

Schließlich die eingeschnittenen Falten mit einem Sprühkleber verklebt. Ebenso die Überlappungen (ca. 15 cm) der Bahnen. Es wäre auch möglich gewesen, das Vlies mit einer Heißluftpistole zu verkleben. Nach einem Test, erschien uns das aber zu langwierig. 

Foto 
Vliesstücke mit Sprühkleber verbunden

Nach ein paar Stunden hatten wir dann so gut wie den halben Schwimmteich vervliest. Morgen dann noch die restlichen Klebearbeiten an den vier Bahnen und den Rest des Teiches. 

Foto 
Halber Schwimmteich mit Vlies verkleidet

Und dann ist es morgen hoffentlich so weit. Die Folie kommt...

Schönen Abend noch

Ute und Rainer


----------



## Annett (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Rainer,

bei Euch geht es ja mächtig voran. 

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist - wenn der Baum erhalten bleiben soll, dann fangt rings um ihn herum das Erdreich ab!
Solche Anschüttungen haben schon wesentlich größeren Bäumen das Leben gekostet. Wenn er sowieso weichen sollte, dann ist es natürlich was anderes. 

Ich wünsche Euch weiterhin viel Spaß + Erfolg und dass das Wetter noch ein Weilchen so gut mitspielt. Vlies im Teich ohne Folie und ein Gewitter... das macht keinen Spaß. 


P.S.: Bilder von der Dammdurchführung würden mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## RainerSchm (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Annett und Teichfreunde,

danke für die Wünsche. Das mit dem Kirschbaum sehen wir auch ein wenig kritisch. Aus den max 60 cm wurden jetzt doch 85 cm. Das könnte der gute alte Baum uns Übel nehmen. Wenn wir mal wieder eine Denkpause einlegen, dann beratschlagen wir darüber. Danke für den Hinweis.

Das mit dem Wetter ist ja wirklich genial. Obwohl wir heute bei der restlichen Vliesverlegung schon ziemlich stönen mussten in der gleisenden Sonne. Aber wir wollen nicht klagen. Es kann ruhig weiter so bleiben.  

Foto 
Vliesverlegung im Schwimmteich

Nachdem uns heute der Sprühkleber ausgegangen ist, haben wir das Verkleben zunächst mit Teppichklebeband versucht - das 1000er Vlies ist schon fast so dick wie ein Kurzhaarteppich. Aber das hält nicht wirklich gut. Dann sind wir doch wieder auf die Methode mit der Heißluftpistole zurückgegangen und siehe da, das funktionierte plötzlich doch wunderbar. Die Düse der Pistole einfach zwischen beide Vliesstücke halten und entlangziehen. Während der andere mit einem Gegenstand auf die "Schweißnaht" drückt - mein Vater hat einen Besenstil genommen und Ute einen Holzkochlöffel  

Wir haben aber mit der Vliesverlegung bis kurz vor 18 Uhr heute gebraucht. Es waren eben sehr viel Falten, die wir mit Schnitten und anschließend Schweinähte bearbeiten mussten. Vor allem im Bereich der Dammdurchführung, wie auf dem Bild das Schnipselwerk noch zu sehen ist. 

Dann kam der spannende Augenblick, unsere Freunde - 15 an der Zahl rückten zur Folienverlegung an. Der erste Meilenstein war zunächst, das 350 kg Folienpaket von der Straße oben in den Garten unten zu bringen. Die 248 m2 Folie war auf eine längliche Palette die ca. 2,5 m lang und 70 cm breit war, sicher und rutschfest befestigt. Wir haben zwei drei Meter Vierkanthölzer rechts und links durch die Längsseite geschoben, so dass an jedem Ende noch ca. 25 cm Holz überstanden. Dort haben vier Leute angepackt. Auf der Längsseite der Palette standen jeweils 3 Freunde, so dass wir das Paket mit 10 Frau und Mann (also 35 kg pro Person) heben konnten. In der Schräge zum Garten hinunter haben wir alle Meter wieder abgesetzt. Bis wir an unserem Ziel, die rechte untere Ecke des Teiches ankamen. Die Palette um 90° gedreht und ausgepackt. 

In der Verlegeanleitung von Naturagart steht, dass man jetzt die Folie ausrollen soll. Nur leider haben wir kein Ende gefunden. Irgendwie war die Folie wie ein Schneckenhaus zusammen gewickelt. Also haben wir die Folie an den beiden in der Verpackung mitgelieferten Gurten immer wieder angehoben und Stück für Stück aufgewickelt. Endlich konnten wir rollen und wir rollten und rollten; ca. 17 m, also so lang wie das längste Folienstück auf dem mitgelieferten Folienplan war. Zunächst aber natürlich ein Schock. Haben wir uns doch vermessen? Oder soll doch in die Längsrichtung des Teiches ausgerollt werden und nicht auf der Breitseite? :? 

Den Angaben von Naturagart vertrauend, haben wir dann angefangen an dem jetzt zusammengefalteten Folienpaket auf der ganzen Länge zu ziehen. Und siehe da, das Ziehen auf dem Vlies ging super leicht und die Folie passte doch genau so wie wir gemessen hatten in die Grube. 

Dann kam das Anpassen der Folie an die einzelnen Ebenenen:

Foto 
Folie an die Ebenen und die Treppe anpassen

Die bereits angepassten Ebenen wurden durch die Freunde sitzend fixiert. 
Foto 
"Fixpunkte" auf der bereits angepassten Folie

Nach 1,5 Stunden war das Verlegen beendet und wir hatten den gröbsten Kampf gegen die Falten gewonnen. 

Foto 
Schwimmteich mit verlegter Folie

Foto 
Filtergraben mit verlegter Folie

Der schwierigste Teil zu verlegen, war die Dammdurchführung. Mal sehen, ob wir mit diesen Falten zurecht kommen, wenn wir den Saugsammler und die Saugleitungen einsetzten. 
Foto 
Dammdurchführung mit verlegter Folie

Wir sind mit dem Ergebnis auf jeden Fall sehr zufrieden und bedanken uns auf diesem Weg schon mal bei all unseren fleißigen Freunden.  

Morgen geht es an die Verbundmatte im Schwimmbereich und morgen wird unser Gartenhäuschen geliefert (es wurde auch schon als Umkleidekabine bezeichnet  ). Außerdem erwarten wir 6 Tonnen lehmigen Sand für den Filtergraben (sind schon 2 Tonnen für den Fischteich dabei).

Heute freuen wir uns auf unser Bettchen.

Ute und Rainer


----------



## Peeti (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo,

schön dokumentiert.

Bei mir kommt der Bagger am Dienstag für den Schwimmteich.

Ein paar Fotos hier:

http://picasaweb.google.de/reinerha/Schwimmteich


Gruß
Peeti


----------



## RainerSchm (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Peeti,

danke für das Kompliment, können wir Dir aber gleich zurückgeben. Tolle Planung und tolles Projekt. Wir sehen auch, Du hast Dich für einen VDE-konformen externen Pumpenschacht entschieden.  Ehrlich gesagt, war uns das dann doch zu aufwendig, vor allem wegen der schweren Erreichbarkeit unseres Gartens mit Baumaschinen und Baumaterial. Wir wünschen Euch weiterhin viel Erfolg bei der Umsetzung. 

Annett hat sich vor allem Bilder von dem Bau der Dammdurchführung gewünscht. Am Freitag waren wir so weit:

Zunächst haben wir eine große Falte der verlegten Folie in die Aussparung zwischen Filtergraben und Schwimmteich, also der Dammdurchführung, gezogen. Dann haben wir ein Latte über den Ausschnitt gelegt und das mitgelieferte Folienstück (1m x 2m) auf derLatte "fixiert". 

Foto 
Ansicht Folie für Dammdurchführung vom Filtergraben

Foto 
Ansicht Folie für die Dammdurchführung vom Schwimmteich

Dann haben wir die Folie mit dem Quellschweißmittel Stück für Stück an die verlegte Folie angeklebt. 

Foto 
Ankleben des Folienstückes

Die kritische Stelle kam dann zum Schluss, als nur noch Falten da waren. Ganz ohne Lücke haben wir es nicht verkleben können. Laut Naturagart, ist das aber auch kein Problem. Haupsache das Wasser geht überwiegend durch den Saugsammler und nicht daran vorbei. Und da ist ja auch noch die Mauer, die später kommt.

Foto 
Lücke des eingeklebten Folienstückes

Danach haben wir den Saugsammler von Naturagart (30x40x62 cm) auf eine Waschbetonplatte mit 4 x M8 Schrauben geschraubt.

Foto 
Saugsammler von Naturagart

Foto 
Saugsammler auf einer Waschbetonplatte festgeschraubt.

Das soll ein Aufschwimmen des Saugsammlers verhindern. Wahrscheinlich hätten wir das gar nicht machen müssen. Ihr seht später, warum nicht.

Schließlich wird der Saugsammler auf der Schwimmteichseite auf ein verlegtes Vlies betoniert. Die Höhe war uns nicht ganz klar. Wir haben uns für ca. 3 cm über Wasserniveau entschieden, um den Deckel des Sammlers besser abnehmen zu können.

Foto 
Saugsammler auf Betonsockel

So, und dann kam wieder eine knifflige Frage: Wie verbindet man jetzt das eingeklebte Folienstück mit dem Saugsammler und dem Durchführungsrohr, das auf der Filtergrabenseite sein soll? Leider war die gelieferte Beschreibung von Naturagart wenig aufschlussreich bis sogar veraltet. Also wieder an Telefon und Naturagart angerufen. 

Die Lösung: Es gibt zwei Flansche. Ein Flasch wird an den Saugsammler geschraubt. Dann wird ein Stück von dem mitgelieferten 100er KG Rohr mit einem PVC-Kleber (im Lieferumfang) eingeklebt. Die Länge des Stückes hängt von dem Abstand vom Saugsammler zum eingeklebten Folienstück ab. Bei uns nur ca. 10 cm. In das eingeklebte Folienstück (und das Vlies) wird dann ein Loch geschnitten und der zweite Flansch darin eingeschraubt (der Flasch besteht aus einem Gewinde und großer Kunststoffmutter DN 110). Das Stück KG-Rohr wird jetzt auch in dieses zweite Flaschstück geklebt. Es sieht dann so aus:

Foto 
Flansche mit KG-Rohr (orange) in dem eingeklebten Folienstück vom Filtergraben aus

Foto 
Flasche zwischen Saugsammler Vlies und Folienstück

Hätten wir den Saugsammler an der Längskante bündig mit der Waschbetonplatte verschraubt, hätten wir uns vermutlich auch das kurze KG-Rohr Zwischstück und den zweiten Flansch "sparen" können.  

Zu guter Letzt wird dann auch das Dammdurchführungsrohr in notwendiger Länge (hängt auch wieder von der Dammdurchführungsdicke ab) in den zweiten Flansch eingeklebt. Diese Rohr auf Filtergrabenseite wird bei uns eine theoretische Wassertiefe von ca. 45 cm haben. 

Danach ging es an den Mauerbau um den Saugsammler auf der Schwimmteichseite:

Foto 
Mauer um den Saugsammler

und auf der Filtergrabenseite:

Foto 
Mauer auf der Filtergrabenseite

Eine Mauer auf einer Seite der eingekleben Folie hätte wahrscheinlich auch schon gereicht. Mir hat diese Lösung besser gefallen. Also sieht das Sandwich aus Saugsammer, Mauer, Vlies, Folie, Vlies, Mauer und Dammdurchführungsrohr so aus:

Foto 
Sandwich der Dammdurchführung

Foto 
Dammdurchführung des Schwimmteiches

Im nächsten Schritt haben wir die Saugleitungen in der vorbereiteten Rinne verlegt und mit dem Saugsammler verbunden. Die längere Saugleitung (das 100er KG-Rohr), die bis auf den tiefsten Punkt (ca. -130 cm) geht haben wir in Beton gegossen, damit eine feste Stand- und Trittfläche entsteht.

Foto 
Einbetonierte Saugleitung im Schwimmteichboden

(Aufgrund zu vieler Bilder in einem Beitrag auf zwei Beiträge aufgeteilt)  

Ute und Rainer


----------



## RainerSchm (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Teichfreunde

und hier der zweite Teil

Und jetzt kommt das Widersinnige für mich: Naturagart bietet zwar einen Saugfilter (schwarzes Kunststoffendstück nach dem roten KG-Rohr oben im Bild) mit DN100 an, aber keine Schläuche mit DN100. Daher haben wir unser 100er Rohr auf DN75 verjüngt. 

Foto 
Verjüngung von DN100 auf DN75

Und im Saugsammler wird dann abermals verjüngst auf DN50, um dann aber wieder auf der Filtergrabenseite mit DN100 abzuleiten. Verstehen muss man das hoffentlich nicht, aber Naturagart wird schon wissen, was sie machen.  

Foto 
Verjüngnung auf DN50 im Saugsammler

Foto 
Eingebaute Saugleitungen zum Saugsammler für die Ziel-Saug-Technik

Am Samstag-Nachmittag und Sonntag haben wir dann die Verbundmatte an die Folie im Schwimmbereich geklebt. 

Foto 
Zuschnitt der Verbundmatte mit Teppichmesser

Rainer hat geklebt und mein Sohn hat mit einer Tapezierrolle die Klebstelle angedrückt.

Foto 
Verkleben der Verbundmatte

So ganz sicher waren wir uns nicht, ob die Verbundmatte wie eine Tapete Stoß an Stoß geklebt werden soll, oder auch überlappen soll. Als wir dann in die Kurven kamen, haben wir das Überlappen schnell vorgezogen  Die Steine dienen zum fixieren der frisch verkleben Verbundmatte, die der Wind gerne wieder löst. 

Foto 
Schwimmbereich mit Verbundmatte halb fertig am Samstag-Abend

Sonntag waren wir mit dem Verkleben der Verbundmatte fertig.

Foto 
Schwimmteich mit Verbundmatte beklebt

Auch den Saugsammler kann man mit Verbundmatte dekorieren:

Foto 
Saugsammler mit Verbundmatte

Und die Saugleitungen sind auch unter der Verbundmatte verschwunden. Das letzte Stück bis zum Saugsammler wird später auch noch kaschiert werden.

Foto 
Saugleitungen verdeckt von der Verbundmatte

Schließlich haben wir den Damm zwischen Schwimmteich und Filtergraben (auch Uferwall genannt) und das Ufer um den Filtergraben mit der Ufermatte bedeckt und mit Steinen beschwert. 

Foto 
Damm und Uferwall mit Ufermatte bedeckt

Heute haben wir den lehmigen Sand (sogenannter Füllsand) auf den Ebenen des Filtergrabens verteilt (ca. 10 cm hoch)

Foto 
Lehmiger Sand im Filtergraben

Hier seht Ihr auch einen Grund, warum wir uns für die Verbundmatte im Schwimmteich entschieden haben: Wegen den Krallen unseres Hundes Cassy. 

Außerdem haben wir heute auch schon den Fischteich vermessen, damit wir morgen die Folie dafür bestellen können, die dann hoffentlich am Freitag kommt. 

Wir wünschen allseits noch einen schönen Pfingstmontag.

Ute und Rainer


----------



## Annett (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Ute und Rainer,

vielen Dank für den bis hierhin schon sehr ausführlichen Bericht! 

Habt Ihr denn mal bei NG gefragt, warum erst reduziert und dann wieder "erweitert" wird?  Ist ja schon ein bißchen merkwürdig.


Ich wünsche Euch weiterhin viel Erfolg mit Eurem Projekt und noch ein paar trockene Tage - obwohl ich dringend eine Nacht sanften Landregen gebrauchen könnte. 
Aber das interessiert Petrus eh nicht.


----------



## RainerSchm (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Annett und Teichfreunde,

haben Deine Frage an Naturagart weitergeleitet, aber bisher leider noch keine Antwort erhalten. Prinzipiell können wir Naturagart für die ganze Abwicklung, Beratung im Vorfeld und während der Bauphase, die vorbereitende Dokumentation und die mit der Ware gelieferten Doku und die telefonische Erreichbarkeit der Mitarbeiter unserer Meinung nach nur die Note 4 erteilen. Wir meinen Naturagart hat noch viele Möglichkeiten, ihren Service zu optimieren. 

Zurück zu unserem Schwimmteich-Projekt. Puuh, wir haben endlich nach 2,5 Tagen und 30 Sack 25 kg Portlandzement den Schwimmbereich eingeschlämmt. 

Foto 
Verbundmatte mit Armierungsgewebe belegt und Mörtel eingeschlämmt

Wir haben nach Anleitung zwei verschiedene Mörtel angerührt:

1. Mischung 1:1 (Zement:Sand) sehr dünnflüssig
2. Mischung 1:5 (Zement:Sand) dickflüssig

Nach Naturagart hätte nur der begehbare Bereich, bzw die Bereiche, die starken Belastungen ausgesetzt werden könnten, mit Armierungsgewebe belegt werden müssen. Wir fühlten uns aber wohler, auch die Hänge und damit den ganzen Schwimmbereich mit Armierungsgewebe auszulegen. Zunächst haben wir das Einschlämmen nach Anleitung mit einer Tapezierbürste versucht, gingen dann aber schnell dazu über die altbewährte Kelle und Traufel zu nehmen. Für uns war das - vielleicht wegen dem Armierungsgewebe - die angenehmere Wahl.

Nach der zweiten dickeren Mörtelschicht haben wir einen Estrichsand mit der Körnung 0-8 mm (bei uns mit schönen roten und weißen Kieselchen bestückt) zunächst nur angeworfen. Nach dem ersten Trocken über Nacht mussten wir aber leider feststellen, dass das angeworfene Kies-Sand-Gemisch nur bruchstückhaft mit dem Mörtel gebunden hatte. Wir haben daher am zweiten Tag auch den Estrichsand mit der Traufel in den frisch aufgebrachten Mörtel gedrückt, mit deutlich besserem Ergebnis.  

Weil es auch in den letzten Tagen wieder ziemlich heiß und windig war, haben wir den frisch eingeschlämmten Bereich mit Tapezierfolie sofort abgedeckt, damit dem Zement genügend Wasser zum Abbinden verbleibt. 

Foto 
Abdecken des frisch eingeschlämmten Bereiches mit Tapezierfolie

Heute Mittag waren wir dann endlich mit dem Einschlämmen fertig. War ein ganz schön hartes Stück Arbeit. Meiner Meinung nach bisher der mühsamste Teil und so neben bei durch Verbundmatte, Gewebe und Zement auch der teuerste. 

Danach schnell noch in ein nahe gelegenes Sandwerk gefahren und Sandsteine für die Verkleidung des Saugsammlers und der zwei Saugleitungen besorgt. Und hier dann der Stand heute Abend kurz vor dem ersten Regenschauer seit drei Wochen  

Foto 
Fertig eingeschlämmter Schwimmteich mit verkleidetem Saugsammler

Weil wir doch viel länger für diesen Arbeitsschritt gebraucht haben, als angenommen stehen die Filtergrabenpfanzen schon bereit. War aber für Ute, als Gärtnerin, kein Problem diese fachmännisch vorübergehend zu parken: 

Foto 
Planzen für den Filtergraben

Bis morgen Abend wollen wir jetzt noch dem Zement geben endgültig auszuhärten, dann werden wir Wasser einlassen. 

Morgen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, werden wir das Vlies im Fischteich verlegen. Wir wollen Euch aber einen detaillierten Fortschrittsbericht ersparen, weil die Arbeitsschritte identisch zum Schwimmteich sein werden. Also überraschen wir Euch lieber mit dem Endresultat.  

Liebe Grüße

Ute und Rainer


----------



## Tweetie (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hui hui, da liegt aber echt ein riesengroßes Stück arbeit hinter euch. das Meiste dürftet ihr jetzt geschafft haben und dann kann bald die Badesaison starten. Bin gespannt!!!
Weiter so, ist wirklich wahnsinnig aufregend, das so mit zu verfolgen *g*


----------



## RainerSchm (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Tweetie,

das stimmt, ein großes Stück Arbeit haben wir hinter uns. Heute Abend haben wir die ersten zwei Qubikmeter Wasser eingefüllt. Dann wollten wir Duschen und haben erst mal wieder abgedreht  

Heute haben wir auch schon das Vlies im Fischteich und am späten Nachmittag die Folie im Fischteich verlegt. Die Folie passt, wie geplant. Auch heute fanden wir es wieder erstaunlich, wie wichtig ein Zuschlag von 80 bis 100 cm an den Rändern ist, der wird unbedint benötigt.

Wünschen Dir eine gute Nacht

Ute und Rainer


----------



## Tweetie (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

ihr habt hoffentlich einen Außenwasseranschluss?!
Nicht dass ihr das teure Abwasser noch für euren Teich mitbezahlen müsst. 60 Kubik ist ja fast unvorstellbar viel *g* Man man, ich merke gerade dass ich mit Wassermengen-Schätzen noch nicht so wirklich viel Ahnung habe.

Die Wasserwerke hatten mir mal erzählt, dass sie Kontrollen durchführen und wenn pro Tag mehr als 5 Kubik in einem Ort gebraucht werden, dann ist das über dem "Normalen" und dann vermuten sie einen Rohrbruch und fangen mit der Ortung an 

Aber vielleicht ist euer Wohnort größer, so dass da andere Zahlen zusammen kommen?


----------



## RainerSchm (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Tweetie und Teichfreunde,

Tweetie, danke fürs mitdenken und mitfiebern. Nein, einen Außenwasseranschluss mit separater Wasseruhr haben wir leider noch nicht. Wir sind bisher davon ausgegangen, dass wir die Teiche aus einem Hydranten vor unserem Haus durch die Feuerwehr befüllen lassen können. Leider gab es einen Gemeindebeschluss, dass dies in der Gemeinde nicht mehr erwünscht ist. Und eine separate Wasseruhr für das Gartenwasser müssen wir erst über einen Gemeindebeschluss beantragen und das kann daueren. Also müssen wir in den sauren Apfel beißen und auch die Abwassergebühren für das Teichwasser bezahlen. :evil 

Der Schwimmteich ist jetzt fast voll gefüllt und wir haben "erst" 33 Qubikmeter Wasser eingefüllt. Also hat Naturagart mal wieder Unsinn mit 60 m3 erzählt und die Mengen stimmen viel besser mit dem ausgeliterten Volumen aus meinem Model überein (ca. 30 qm).  Also mach Dir keine Sorgen über Dein Schätzvermögen und vertraue ruhig Deinem Gefühl. 

Foto 
Schwimmteich fast voll gefüllt mit fast fertigem Gartenhaus

Das mit den Kontrollen des Wasserwerkes ist auch in unserer Gemeinde so (ca. 7000 Einwohner). Dem zuständigen Gemeindemitarbeiter hat ein Telefonanruf genügt.

Das Fundament im Fischteich für die Verblendmauer haben wir gestern auch gesetzt aus einer Mischung Portlandzement mit Estrichsand im Verhältnis 1:3. Ich hoffe, diese Mischung löst sich in Wasser nicht auf  Darauf setzen wir dann nächste Woche die Sandsteinmauer.

Foto 
Fischteich mit Fundament für die Verblendmauer

Heute brauchen wir mal eine schöpferische Pause und wünschen allen einen schönen Sonntag

Ute und Rainer


----------



## Tweetie (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Na das schaut doch supi aus!!!

Wegen den Abwassergebühren, da kann man mit denen auch reden. Wenn du begründest, dass das Wasser gar nicht in die Kanalisation gegangen ist, vielleicht kommste dann drumrum? 
Bei uns werden die Abwassergebühren von der Gemeinde erhoben und die lassen da mit sich reden... Versuch macht kluch, nech? *grins*

Und jetzt kann die Badesaison bald starten! Echt supi!!!

Wenn ich dran denk, dass ich mich heut in meinem Garten ausgelassen hab und wie ne Wilde Holz gestapelt und Unkraut gejätet hab... kann mich kaum noch bewegen... wie muss es dann euch erst gehen?! Nochmals meinen Respekt!

Kommen in den Schwimmbereich denn eigentlich Pflanzen rein? 

Genießt die Pause und dann bin ich auf weitere Bilder natürlich wie immer gespannt!


----------



## RainerSchm (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Tweetie und Fangemeinde,



> von Tweetie: Kommen in den Schwimmbereich denn eigentlich Pflanzen rein?



Mal sehen, was an Pflanzen noch so übrig ist, dann werden wir vielleicht auch noch ein dekoratives Pflänzchen in den Schwimmbereich des Schwimmteiches setzen. Nötig ist das aber nicht.

Nach 9 Tonnen Sandstein (30 Euro die Tonne) und viel Muskelkater und Rückenschmerzen beim Auf- und Abladen ist der Fischteich jetzt auch so gut wie fertig. 

Foto 
Fischteich von der Balkonseite mit Verblendmauer aus Sandstein

Foto 
Fischteich Filtergrabenseite mit Verblendmauer

Foto 
Treppe aus Sandstein und Dammdurchführung 

Foto 
Ansicht vom Balkon aus der Treppe und Dammdurchführung

Den Druckschlauch 2" (5 cm) der von der Pumpe aus dem Filtergraben des Schwimmteiches kommt haben wir auch mit Sandsteinen verblendet.

Foto 
Quelle des Schwimmteiches vom Filtergraben

Als Quellstein haben wir einen schönen Sandstein genommen:

Foto 
Quellstein des Schwimmteiches

Die natürlichen Rillen im Stein verteilen die 180 L/h  Wasser der NG 10000 hervorragend

Foto 
Nahaufnahme Quellstein

Der Schwimmteich wurde gestern auch schon von unserer Tochter eingeweiht. Naja, unser Sohn hat da ein bisschen nachgeholfen.  

Foto 
Die Einweihung des Schwimmteiches

So, Rainers vierwöchiger Urlaub ist leider heute vorbei  . Von nun an kommt er nur noch sporadisch und am Wochenende auf die Baustelle. Aber das was wir uns in den vier Wochen vorgenommen haben, konnten wir letztendlich auch umsetzen. Also Tweetie und alle anderen, nicht verzweifeln, es geht mehr, als man denkt. 

Dies der aktuelle Stand des Schwimmteiches:

Foto 
Filtergrabenseite des Schwimmteiches

Foto 
Schwimmbereich des Schwimmteiches

Foto 
Der Schwimmteich vom Balkon aus

Ute wird in der nächsten Woche die Pflanzinseln (nach Ada Hofmann) im Fischteich anlegen und den Filtergraben bepflanzen und dann kann auch dort das Wasser eingelassen werden. 

Ciao a tutti

Ute und Rainer


----------



## Annett (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Ihr beiden.

Da habt Ihr Euch wirklich richtig reingekniet! Respekt!! 

Bezüglich der Sandstein-Verblendung im Wasserbereich bin ich allerdings skeptisch. Soweit mir bekannt, ist Sandstein so porös, dass er Wasser "zieht". 
Im Winter kommt es dann durch die mit Wasser gefüllten Poren zur "Frostsprengung" und die Steine zerfrieren Euch nach und nach. 

Wäre schade um die ganze Arbeit.....


----------



## Frank (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo,

schließe mich gerne Annetts Meinung an.  Habt ihr super gemacht. 
Kann man richtig neidisch werden. 

Zu den Sandsteinen im Wasser:
Ich habe auch welche, die ständig mit Wasser in Berührung stehen.
Mein Teich hat zwar erst zwei Winter hinter sich, aber bisher ist nichts passiert.
Auch kann ich nicht feststellen, das sie viel Wasser ziehen.  

... und ich hoffe, das bleibt auch so. :beeten


----------



## RainerSchm (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Annett und Frank,

danke für das Lob. Bei den Sandsteinen sind wir selber kritisch. Der Sandgrubenbesitzer meinte, dass nur die farbigen Steine weicher wären und mit dem Wasser Probleme hätten, die hellen aber nicht. Wir hoffen daher, dass wir die passende Mischung der Steine haben, damit die Mauer nicht zusammenfällt. Aber es sieht einfach so verdammt gut aus und eben mediterran. Also dachten wir, no risk no fun  

Heute hat Ute den Filtergraben des Fischteiches bepflanzt und zum Teil auch schon den Fischteich. Sieht schon toll aus. Bilder folgen, wenn alles fertig ist. 


Liebe Grüße

Ute und Rainer


----------



## RainerSchm (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Forum,

und hier das versprochene Bild des Fischteiches, halb gefüllt und halb bepflanzt. Die Bepflanzung ist nach dem Prinizip von Ada Hofmann. 

Foto 

Liebe Grüße

Ute und Rainer


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Ihr beiden.

Kann man dazu





> Die Bepflanzung ist nach dem Prinizip von Ada Hofmann.


evtl. etwas mehr erfahren?

Google schweigt sich mehr oder minder aus und niederländisch kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## RainerSchm (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Annett,

klar kann man  

Ada Hofman beschreibt in ihrem Buch in deutscher Sprache: "Das Teichbuch von Ada Hofman" (2004 Kosmos-Z&K Uitgevers Verlag, Utrecht, ISBN 90 215 4026 6, für 24,95 Euro + 6 Euro Versand bei Ada per Mail in englisch bestellen) sehr detailliert, wie sie 50 Teiche ganz ohne Technik angelegt hat und über das Jahr pflegt, um möglichst klares Wasser zu bekommen mit möglichst wenig Algen. 

Ihre wesentlichen Punkte darin sind: 
1. Die Auswahl und Menge der Planzen. Sie nennt die Pflanzen Sauerstoffpflanzen und bevorzugt  vor allem Glänzendes __ Laichkraut u.v.a.mehr

2. Die Auswahl und Menge an Fischen. Sie rät keine __ Pflanzenfresser einzusetzen. Also fallen alle Karpfen-verwandten Fische durch ihr Raster (Koi, __ Goldfisch). Sie bevorzugt Goldorfen, Blauorfen, Goldene Elritzen, Red Cap u.v.a. mehr.

3. Die Bepflanzung: Sie will möglichst nährstoffreiche Erde im Teich reduzieren. Daher legt sie kleine Erdinseln vom Durchmesser 60 bis 150 cm an. Der Aufbau der Insel ist wie folgt: 
- Schutzvlies auf die Folie (bei uns übernimmt das die eingemörtelte Verbundmatte) 
- 3 cm Kieselschicht
- Vlies
- ca. 10 cm nasse Teicherde, bestehend aus Tieflandsmoor, Ton und Flussand. Evtl angereichert mit Holzkohlestaub. 
- Planzen im Abstand von ca. 20 cm setzen
- ca. 2 cm grobkörniger Flussand oder sehr feinem Aquariumkies auf die Teicherde und Planzen

Zwischen den Planzinseln, soll der Teich einfach zu säubern sein, also abgestorbende Blätter oder sonstiges biologisches Material mit einem Kescher entfernen.  

Ute kam bei den vielen Planzinseln in unserem Fischteich durch diese aufwendige Methode ganz schön ins Schwitzen. Trotz ihres von der Gärtnerei "geübten" Rückens klagt sie ganz schön über Rückenschmerzen.  

Wir hoffen, das hilft erst mal weiter

Ute und Rainer


----------



## RainerSchm (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

am Freitag-Nachmittag war die Welt in unserem Schwimmteich noch i.O.

Foto 
Kinder sonnen sich am Schwimmteich

Doch dann kam am Abend das Gewitter. 55 Liter/m2 Regen prasselten herunter und innerhalb von einer Stunde war unser Schwimmteich mit weiteren 5 cm Regenwasser gefüllt. Aber leider nicht nur damit, sondern auch mit Erde von unserem Hang vor dem Teich. :shock 

Foto 
Erdrutsch nach sehr starkem Regen in den Schwimmteich

Die mit Schotter aufgeschüttete Drainage nach dem Hang und vor dem Teich wurde kurzer Hand mit Erde überspült. Vor allem seitlich am Teich gelang daher die Erde in das Wasser. 

Foto 
Erde auf der ersten Ebene im Schwimmteich

Heute haben wir die Erdhaufen so gut es ging wieder aus dem Teich geholt und auch den Schotter wieder auf 10 cm unter dem Niviau der Stützmauer abgegraben. Der Schwimmteich ist aber leider nach wie vor braun von der Erde. 

Foto 
Durch Erde braun gefärbtes Wasser

Was meint Ihr, was wir jetzt tun sollten? 
a) Das Wasser komplett abpumpen und die Erde entfernen? 

b) Oder darauf vertrauen, dass der Filtergraben seine Arbeit im Laufe der Zeit machen wird und den Schwimmbereich wieder klären kann? 

Wir vermuten, dass sich die Teichpflanzen im Filtergraben erst mal über das zusätzliche Nährstoffangebot freuen werden, aber bestimmt auch Algen. In den nächsten Tagen, soll es noch öfter Gewittern, hoffentlich reichen unsere Maßnahmen und es wird nicht noch mehr Erde in den Schwimmteich geschwemmt.  

Wir hoffen, es geht Euren Teichen besser.

Ute und Rainer


----------



## Frank (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Ute und Reiner,

mein Mitgefühl habt ihr. 
Gott sei Dank sind wir bisher von den Unwettern verschont geblieben.
Fängt ja dieses Jahr schon früh an, wie das wohl weitergeht ...  

Bevor ihr Wasser ablasst, versucht es doch mal mit einem Teichschlammsauger.
Wenn das nicht hilft ... ich denke ich würde das Wasser nochmal ablassen und alles reinigen. :?


----------



## RainerSchm (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Frank,

danke für das Mitgefühl. Im Prinzip können wir mit diesem kleinen Schaden noch sehr dankbar sein. Nachbarn hatten ihre Keller unter Wasser und ganze Beete wurden weg- geschwemmt. In der Nähe haben Hagelkörner Oberlichter und Fensterscheiben eingeschlagen und dadurch die Produktion von Ferrero lahmgelegt (also erst mal kein Nachschub von Roches mehr  ) 

Das mit dem Teichschlammsauger ist eine gute Idee, werde mir einen nächste Woche im Baumarkt ausleihen. 

Danke und einen schönen Abend noch.

Rainer


----------



## Tweetie (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

ohjeh... kaum fertig, schon das erste Dilemma :-( das tut mir wirklich sehr leid für euch!!! So schön blau-grünes Wasser war es vorher und jetzt sowas.. ich hoffe, ihr bekommt das schnell wieder in den Griff 

liebe Grüße
Dorina


----------



## Annett (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Rainer,

das ist ja ein Mist........... 

Da hilft wirklich nur absaugen oder anderweitig wieder rausschaffen.
Und/oder eben ein bis zwei Jahre mit mehr Algen leben. 

Ihr solltet die ungesicherten Hänge bei vorausgesagtem Starkregen versuchen mit Planen abzudecken, sodass das Wasser alles nicht so durchweicht.
Wie ist denn die weitere Befestigung des Hangs geplant? 


Vielen Dank noch für die Erläuterung des Pflanzprinzips. Ich kann mir allerdings immer noch nicht vorstellen, dass Teicherde in einem Teich mit Fischen=Dünger Vorteile bringen soll. 

Gute Besserung an Ute und ihren Rücken.


----------



## Tweetie (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

wie wärs denn wenn ihr eure Dilemma mal aufschreibt, dokumentiert und der ortsansässigen Schule für den Erdkundeunterricht zur Verfügung stellt?! Dann hätte das Ganze wenigstens noch einen Sinn...
Irgendwie wird doch ständig gewarnt, dass die Abholzung der Wälder für Skigebiete eben diese Erosionen verursacht, dass dadurch Erdrutsche zustande kommen und auch die Flüsse zu schnell zu viel Wasser bekommen, dann schnell zu Hochwasserkatastrophen führt usw...

Also meine Empfehlung, wenn man noch was schönes aus der Sache machen möchte, könnte das doch super für den Unterricht eingesetzt werden (sowohl für Bio als auch für Erdkunde) 
*maleinbisschenhoffnungmach*

oder wenn ich an den Deutschuterricht denke, wo ja manchmal der Schimmelreiter gelesen wird... Deichbau... 
Man sieht, wie wichtig doch die Uferbefestigung ist (war mir selbst auch gar nicht klar!)

trotzdem, mein Mitgefühl habt ihr total!!!


----------



## RainerSchm (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Tweetie und Annett,

danke für die Anteilnahme. Wir wollen zunächst den Schwimmteich grob mit einem Schlammsauger absaugen und dann glauben wir auch, dass es die Natur regeln wird, schließlich ist es ein Naturteich. 

Auf den Hang haben wir am Wochenende ein Unkrautvlies aus dem Gartenbau gelegt, das  Ute mit __ Lavendel und Rosen bepflanzen und dazwischen mit Pinienmulch abdecken wird.



> von Annett: Vielen Dank noch für die Erläuterung des Pflanzprinzips. Ich kann mir allerdings immer noch nicht vorstellen, dass Teicherde in einem Teich mit Fischen=Dünger Vorteile bringen soll.



Von der Teicherde versprechen wir uns auch nicht so viele Vorteile. Da wir in den Filtergraben nur lehmigen Sand gefüllt haben, können wir das Anwachsen der Pflanzen direkt miteinander vergleichen. Mal sehen, ob es einen Unterschied gibt. Wir erhoffen uns durch das Ada-Prinzip vor allem, dass die Pflege des Teiches einfacher wird. Außerdem finden wir, es sieht ganz nett aus.

verregnete Grüße 

Ute und Rainer


----------



## Frank (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Ute und Rainer,

[OT]ihr seit ja nun die "Ada-Hofmann-Experten".

Wir überlegen schon seit längerem mal dorthin zu fahren. 
Wart ihr schonmal dort? Wenn ja, welchen Zeitraum könnt ihr empfehlen?[/OT]


----------



## RainerSchm (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Frank,

[OT] Es ist uns im Moment nicht klar, ob wir auf Deine OT-Frage, Forum-Korrekt Antworten, daher einfach mal in diesem Stil:

Nur, weil wir einen Teil unseres Fischteichs mit Pflanzinseln nach Ada Hofman angelegt haben, sind wir keine Ada-Hofman-Experten. Die Fahrt nach Holland war uns zu weit, genauso wie die Fahrt nach Ibbenbüren zu Naturagart. 

Den Hinweis auf Ada Hofman haben wir in diesem Forum in dem Beitrag von Thias über sein Schwimmteichprojekt in einem Kommentar von dem Mitglied Südberg (Andreas) am 09. Sept. 2006, 00:50 Uhr erhalten. Anscheinend war Südberg schon mal dort. 

Wir hoffen, das hilft weiter

Ute und Rainer
[/OT]


----------



## RainerSchm (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

haben mal wieder eine Zwangpause durch Regen, ausgerechnet am Samstag-Nachmittag :? 

Dann nutzen wir mal wieder die Gelegenheit, den aktuellen Stand zu berichten. Fischteich und Schwimmteich entwickeln sich unterschiedlich. Wir tasten uns mal vorsichtig an eine erste Einschätzung der Lage heran und sind gespannt, ob wir als Neulinge richtig liegen. 

Im Fischteich haben sich an gut einer Wocher vermutlich Fadenalgen an den Pflanzen nieder gelassen:

Foto 
Vermutlich Fadenalgen am Tannenwedel im Fischteich

Foto 
Vermutlich Fadenalgen an __ Papageienfeder und __ Wasserpest

Fadenalgen sollen zu den "guten" Algen gehören, daher sind wir nicht nervös. Wir werden mal mit dem Kescher und einem Holzstäbchen abernten. 

Im Filtergraben des Fischteiches, sind keine Fadenalgen zu sehen. In den letzten Tagen sind aber braune, sandartige Flocken an die Wasseroberfläche getrieben und gingen  eben durch den Regen wieder unter.

Foto 
Braune, sandartige Flocken im Filtergraben des Fischteiches (re im Bild)

Es läuft keine Pumpe im Fischteich.

Im Schwimmteich dagegen sieht die Welt noch sehr i.O. aus, obwohl Erde eingeschwemmt wurde. Die Pumpe dort lassen wir im Intervall 1,5 Stunden laufen und 2 Stunden ruhen, auch über Nacht.

Wegen der leichten Grünfärbung vermuten wir eine kleine Ansammlung von Schwebalgen:

Foto 
Schwimmteich vermutlich mit leichter Ansiedlung von Schwebalgen

Im Filtergraben des Schwimmteiches haben wir tausende von Mückenlarven, kaum jedoch im Schwimmbereich, dort nur an den Steinen und am Rand, entlang der Ufermatte. 

Die Planzen im Filtergraben des Schwimmteiches wachsen prächtig an. Manche sind schon in den jetzt 3 Wochen an die 30 cm gewachsen.

In einem Aquarium-Bedarf in der Nähe haben wir uns einen Teichschlammsauger ausgeliehen, Pondovac 3, Marke Oase. Das Ding haben wir heute Früh wieder entnervt zurückgegeben, weil er immer nur ab und zu saugen wollte, obwohl er so gut wie neu war. 
Wir vermuten mal, dass trotz des Grobfilters Sandkörner die Schwimmerschalter blockierte und deswegen das Gerät die Arbeit verweigerte. Haben aber bisher noch kein anderes Geschäft gefunden, in dem wir einen anderen Teichschlammsauger leihen können. Dann muss es eben so gehen. 

Wir glauben, es hat jetzt wieder aufgehört zu Regnen, dann geht es wieder weiter mit der Treppengestaltung. 

Liebe Grüße

Ute und Rainer


----------



## Kurt (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Ute und Rainer,

ich hatte 2002 nach der Befüllung des Schwimmbereiches dieselbe Misere,
WÄhrend wir auf Urlaub waren, spülte der Starke Regen eine Menge Hangerde in den Teich (unzureichende Drainage).
Das braune Teichwasser blieb drin, nach Absaugaktion übernahmen die beiden Pflanzenfilter die Verminderung des hohen Nährstoffanteils wegen der im Wasser gelösten Erde. Geholfen haben dabei die wirklich vielen Pflanzen, die ich in sehr magerem Substrat (grober Bachsand) bzw. einfach zwischen die Grobkieselsteine 'gesetzt' habe.
Von Ada-Hoffmann habe ich bisher nix gehört, die Nützlichkeit der Laichkräuter kann ich aber voll bestätigen - neben  jeder Menge anderer hilfreichen Pflanzen - auch Fadenalgen haben damals sehr zur Bindung der Nährstoffe beigetragen, sie sind halt nur  nicht so attraktiv wie andere und manchmal etwas umständlich auszubringen.

Das Wasser war dann innerhalb eines Jahres so ziemlich klar, dann kam aber die Bräunung durch Nussbaum-blütenstaub und Nüsse, was leider zur Fällung des Baumes führte.

Alles Gute für eure wirklich schöne Teichanlage und etwas Geduld
wünscht

Kurt aus Bregenz
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Die Bilder zeigen 2002 die Misere nach dem Starken Regen und Anfang 2004 das klare aber etwas bräunliche Wasser. Dazu Fotos von einem der Pflanzenfilter mit teilweise Fadenalgenbesatz aber sonst schön entwickelte Pflanzenwelt.


----------



## RainerSchm (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Kurt,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Deine ähnliche Erfahrung mit einem Erdrutsch - der noch wesentlich dramatischer war, als unserer - und das am Ende doch positive Ergebnis beruhigt uns doch schon sehr. 

Wir wünschen Dir noch weiterhin viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich und einen schönen Sonntag.

Ute und Rainer


----------



## Tweetie (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Rainer,

wie hat sich denn der Teich mittlerweile von dem Schock erholt?


----------



## goldfisch (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo,
ich habe Euer Projekt gerade mit Interesse studiert. Dabei ist mir ein mir unbekannter Fisch aufgefallen. Was ist ein Red Cap ?
mfg Jürgen


----------



## RainerSchm (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Tweetie,

danke der Nachfrage. Die beiden Teiche haben sich prächtig entwickelt. 

Das Wasser des Fischteiches ist super klar. Es trübt sich nur nach starkem Regen noch kurz ein. 

Das Wasser des Schwimmteiches, in den auch die Erde rutschte, klärt sich langsam aber sicher immer mehr auf. Kann aber vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass nicht mehr so viel geschwommen wird und die grünen Algen auch schon wegen der kühleren Nächte das Wachstum einstellen bzw. absterben. Egal, die ganze Familie hat ihre Freude beim Schwimmen im Teich. Hier mal eine Impression vom Schwimmteich in der Nacht

Foto 
Schwimmteich bei Nacht

Und hier der bewachsene Filtergraben des Schwimmteiches:

Foto 
Filtergraben des Schwimmteich bewachsen mit __ Hechtkraut, __ Froschlöffel, Wasserlilien uvam.

In etwa zwei Wochen wird das Gras um die Teiche vollständig hoch gewachsen sein und auch der Terrassenbelag unterhalb des Balkons am Haus verlegt sein. Dann kommen weitere Bilder am Tag von beiden Teichen und der Gesamtansicht, versprochen. 



Hallo __ Goldfisch,



> Dabei ist mir ein mir unbekannter Fisch aufgefallen. Was ist ein Red Cap ?



da können wir nur wiedergeben, was Ada Hofmann in ihrem Buch über den Redcap schreibt:

"Carassius auratus var. bicaudatus - Redcap
Länge: 10-20 cm
Lebensdauer: bis 30 Jahre
Durch Züchtungen mit dem Roten __ Schleierschwanz ist eine spezielle Art entstanden, die eigentlich noch spektakulärer ist. Die Schwanzflosse ist durchsichtig, der silberfarbene Körper mit metallisch glänzenden Schuppen bedeckt. Auf dem Kopf trägt dieser Fisch eine orangerote Kappe, der er auch seinen Namen zu verdanken hat. Seine Lebensweise ist wie die des Roten Schleierschwanzes"

Und so soll der Redcap aussehen:

Foto 

Wir hoffen, dir damit weitergeholfen und nicht gegen zu viele Copyrights verstoßen zu haben. (Ansonsten muss der obere Text und das Bild von der Redaktion leider wieder gelöscht werden.)

Schöne Teichgrüße

Ute und Rainer


----------



## Vespabesitzer (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

  tolle Leistung und sehr schön beschrieben,,..

ich habe zwar auch alle NG Unterlagen gekauft, hätte ich deinen bildlichen Beitrag (insbesondere der Schlauchanschlüsse am ZST-Kasten) vorher gesehen,
hätte sich so manches Telefonat erübrigt.

Ich muss mir deinen Beitrag auch nocheinmal genauer durchlesen,.. (PS: stand da irgendwo die Pumpenleistung zum Filtergraben ?)

mfG. Micha


----------



## goldfisch (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo,
Danke, Red Cap ist also eine Goldfischrasse. 
mfg JW


----------



## RainerSchm (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Micha,

danke Dir für das Kompliment. Darüber haben wir uns auch gewundert, warum die NG-Dokumentation so lückenhaft und unvollständig ist und warum dies dann auch noch Heft für Heft so lückenhaft wiederholt wird. 

Wir haben uns für die NG 10000 entschieden mit einer Pumpenleistung von 120 W mit max 180 L/min. Die letzten 4 Wochen haben wir die Pumpe tagsüber laufen lassen 6-20 Uhr. Am Wochenende haben wir auf 2 Stunden Intervall-Betrieb untertags umgestellt. Nachts ist die Pumpe bis 7 Uhr in der Früh aus. Wir glauben bei den jetzigen äußeren Bedingungen sollte das genügen. 

Liebe Teichgrüße

Ute und Rainer


----------



## Vespabesitzer (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*



			
				RainerSchm schrieb:
			
		

> Widersinnige für mich: Naturagart bietet zwar einen Saugfilter (schwarzes Kunststoffendstück nach dem roten KG-Rohr oben im Bild) mit DN100 an, aber keine Schläuche mit DN100. Daher haben wir unser 100er Rohr auf DN75 verjüngt.


Hallo Rainer,..

ich bin auch gerade beim "Rohrlegen",..
habe mir zum "nix falsch machen" nocheinmal deinen sehr guten Workshop-Bericht angeschaut,..

Mir reicht eigentlich ein 70er mm (Abflussrohr grau) als Bodenabsaugung,.. mit ca. 3,5m länge... bis zum ZST Kasten

Zu dem Thema DN100 Schläuchen: NG hat doch aber auch eine 4" Variante =100mm als Best.Nr. 16704 (Katalog 2008, Seite 95)

Ich überlege gerade, ob ich 3" bestellen soll, oder halt doch das billige graue Rohr vom Baumarkt nehme,.. (wird ja auch wie bei dir einbetoniert)

ansonsten weiterhin viel Spass am Teich,...
Ausser deinem Schwimmteich, würde mich schon dein tollen fertiger Fischteich reichen   

mfG. Micha


----------



## RainerSchm (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Micha,

hoffentlich hattest Du so viel Geduld, auf meine Antwort zu warten, ohne weiterzumachen.

Hmm, da hast Du Recht. Hab es auch gefunden. Kann mich leider nicht mehr erinnern, ob ich das übersehen habe, oder der NG-Berater mir von dem 100er Rohr abgeraten hat. Wie sieht es mit den 4" Schlauchschellen aus, sehe im Katalog auch nur bis 3". Vielleicht liegt da der Hase begraben. Eine Befestigung mit Schlauchschellen sollte meiner Meinung nach schon sein. Oder nimmst du Nirosta, statt Edelstahl (geht vermutlich auch). 

Kann aber auch sein, dass es keine Verjüngung im Baumarkt von 100 auf 50 zum Saugsammler gibt (oder mir nicht bekannt ist). 

Bitte prüfe auch, ob das graue HT-Rohr genügend druckstabil für die bei Deiner Anlage auftretenden Wasserdrücke ist. 

Wie dem auch sein, wir hatten mit unserem 100er KG-Rohr und den verschiedenen Winkeln ganz schön zu kämpfen, dass alles richtig lag. Daher würde ich im Nachhinein immer das flexible und dennoch stabile grüne Rohr (oder besser Schlauch) von NG zum Verlegen nehmen. Hätte uns zwar etwas mehr gekostet, aber bestimmt so manche Stunde, Schweiß und Ärger gespart. 

Wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Bau Deines Teiches. S'wird schon werden und am Ende ist der eigen erschaffene Teich doch immer der schönste. 

Die vielen Teichbewohner und Teichbesucher beobachten zu können ist einfach herrlich entspannend und eine Bereicherung. 


Viele Grüße

Rainer


----------



## RainerSchm (14. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

die Gartenumgestaltung (ca. 20x25m in Hanglage) und der Teichbau (Fischteich mit 35m3 und Schwimmteich mit 50m3) sind so gut wie beendet. Wir wollten uns daher noch einmal bei allen Anregungen, Hinweisen, Hilfen, Zusprüchen bei allen herzlich bedanken. Ohne dieses tolle Forum wären wir niemals in dieser kurzen Zeit zu diesem tollen (für uns jedenfalls) Erfolg gekommen.  

*Die Teicherstellung noch mal in Zeitraffer:*

Foto 
Der Garten vom Dach im Originalzustand vor einem Jahr

Foto 
Die Wunschvorstellung der Teiche in Computeranimation

Foto 
Der Garten nach den Baumfällarbeiten im September 2007

Foto 
Der Garten nach dem Bau der Stützmauern im April 2008

Foto 
Der Garten nach dem Baggereinsatz im Mai 2008

Foto 
Der Garten nach Fertigstellung heute

Foto 
Der Garten nach Fertigstellung vom Dach heute

*Krass finden wir Vorher- Nachher von der Terrasse:*


  
Terrasse mit Beet vor einem Jahr

Foto 
Terrasse mit Fischteich heute

*Hier wie versprochen ein paar Impressionen vom Fisch- und Schwimmteich:*

Foto 
Fischteich mit Filtergraben vom Dach

Foto 
Fischteich mit Uferwall

Foto 
Fischteich mit Verblendmauer zur Terrasse

Foto 
Übergang zwischen Fischteich zum Schwimmteich

Foto 
Schwimmteich von links nach rechts

Foto 
Schwimmteich von rechts nach links

Foto 
Wall zwischen Schwimmteich und Filtergraben

Foto 
Filtergraben des Schwimmteiches

Foto 
Schwimmteich von der Wasseroberfläche gesehen


Jetzt fehlen nur noch die beiden Aufgänge rechts und links neben dem Haus. Das sollten wir noch bis zum Winter schaffen und dann freuen wir uns schon auf den kommenden Frühling und Sommer, um unsere Teichlandschaft so richtig genießen zu können. 

Noch ein Wort an alle, die gerade mit dem Teichbau beginnen: Nicht verzweifeln und nicht aufgeben, scheint die Hürde auch noch so groß. Irgendwie klappt es am Ende doch und der Anblick der Teiche und der Teichbewohner bzw. -anwohner ist einfach Entspannung pur und lässt jeden Frust während des Baus im Nachhinein vergessen.  

Liebe Grüße

Ute und Rainer


----------



## Dodi (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Ute und Rainer,

das ist ja richtig toll geworden, der Garten ist nicht mehr wieder zu erkennen - echt klasse! 

Schön, jetzt nur noch genießen zu können (mal abgesehen von den immer anfallenden Arbeiten).

Viel Spaß mit der tollen Oase!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Wow   Tolle Arbeit. Sieht Traumhaft aus.

Viel Spaß damit und ein hoffentlich schöner Sommer 2009


----------



## RainerSchm (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Dodi und Utzoff,

vielen Dank für die Komplimente. Freut uns.  

Liebe Grüße

Ute und Rainer


----------



## katja (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

was mir spontan zu diesen fotos einfällt? 










spitzenmäßig!!


----------



## Inken (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo ihr zwei!

Ich bin auch total begeistert von eurer Teichanlage! Unglaublich, was ihr in einem Jahr geschafft habt!  
Besonders der Terrassenteich hat es mir angetan...  

Viele Grüße,
Inken, die grad ihre Teichpläne über den Haufen wirft...


----------



## Vespabesitzer (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

  wirklich toll,..

ich bin auch ein Freund von schönen Natursteinen,...
(jetzt bräuchte man nur noch 50% vom Wetter aus der Toscana   )

besonders interessant finde ich folgende Fotoeinstellung:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/showimage.php?i=9744

sieht fast so aus,.. ab ob der Fischteich als Bach den Berg runter läuft.

Ihr habt den Höhenversatz wirklich gut gelöst...
(ist das untem im Pflanzenbeet eine Lichterkette oder ein Bewässerungs-Schlauch)

mfG. MIcha


----------



## RainerSchm (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Katja,

danke Dir. Hört sich ziemlich sprachlos an  

Hallo Inken,

vielen Dank. Warum willst Du denn deine Pläne über den Haufen werfen  Hoffentlich nicht wegen Frustration, sondern wegen der Inspiration. 

Hallo Micha,

danke Dir. 


> (jetzt bräuchte man nur noch 50% vom Wetter aus der Toscana  )


Da hast Du Recht. Ich finde mit dem Sommer in D war es dieses Jahr nicht so weit her. Oder kam uns das nur so vor, weil wir jede freie Minute gewerkelt haben. Rainer jedenfalls kam nur 3 mal zum Schwimmen. Naja, aber wem erzählen wir das, Du hattest ja bisher bei Deinem Teichbau auch mit viel Regen zu kämpfen. Dein Teich wird ein schönes idyllisches Fleckchen werden.  Halte durch. 


> sieht fast so aus,.. ab ob der Fischteich als Bach den Berg runter läuft.


Hmm, ja stimmt, sieht so aus, ist definitiv aber nicht so  Kommt wahrscheinlich wegen der 16 m Länge so.



> Ihr habt den Höhenversatz wirklich gut gelöst...


Das war Annett's göttliche Eingebung 



> (ist das untem im Pflanzenbeet eine Lichterkette oder ein Bewässerungs-Schlauch)


Das ist eine 50m lange Lichterkette. Die war eine spontane Idee von Rainer und führte bereits zu kontroversen Diskussionen in der Familie und der Nachbarschaft. :? Ute findet die Kette am Tag hässlich (Rainer ja bisher auch) und in der Nacht zu kitschig. Unsere Kinder finden es einfach genial und Rainer glaubt, dass die Pflanzen im Frühling die Kette überwachsen und verdecken werden und dann der indirekte Lichtschein bestimmt super aussehen wird. Wenn nicht, kommt sie einfach wieder raus.  

Liebe Grüße

Ute und Rainer


----------



## mic_chief (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Ute und Rainer.

Zuerst einmal mal muss ich euch meinen allergrößten Respekt zollen. Die beiden Teiche sehen absolut toll aus. Den Fischteich könntet ihr sofort rüber beamen. Den würde ich sofort nehmen.

Ihr habt nach dem NaturaGart-Prinizip mit Filtergraben gebaut. Habt ihr eine Spaltsieb oder ähnliches vorgeschaltet? Wie klappt es mit dem Filtergraben? Wasser alles klar? Ich überlege auch so zu bauen. Nicht ganz so groß (6x4 m + Filtergraben) und mit nur wenigen Fischen und nicht als Schwimmteich. Wäre schön, wenn ihr uns Erfahrungswerte mitteilen könntet.
Der beleuchtet Teich sieht übrigens oberhammer aus. Geht das auch bei Fischen und wie habt ihr die Leuchten ins Wasser bekommen.


Liebe Grüße

Michael


----------



## RainerSchm (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Michael,

vielen Dank für das Kompliment, aber gebeamt wird hier nichts, der bleibt schön bei uns  



> Habt ihr eine Spaltsieb oder ähnliches vorgeschaltet?


Hmm, Spaltsieb? 
Auf diesem Bild sieht man gut die beiden Rohrendstücke im Schwimmteich (so sieht es auch im Fischteich aus)
Foto 
Das sind von NG gelochte Endstücke aus Kunststoff, damit keine Fische, __ Frösche usw in das Rohr gezogen werden können, oder dort überwintern, wie es bei Thias vorgekommen ist. Auf der Filtergrabenseite habe ich ein Stück blaues Armierungsgitter um das KG-Rohr-Endstück befestigt. Die Pumpe selbst steht in einem gelochten Eimer am Ende des Filtergrabens in ca. 60 cm Tiefe. 


> Wasser alles klar?


Seit unserem Erdrutsch in den Schwimmteich (siehe Bericht auf Seite 5 am 31.Mai) haben wir den Boden des Teiches (1,35 m tief) nicht mehr gesehen. Und die anderen Ebenen des Teiches klären sich mal auf und trüben dann wieder durch Algen ein. In dieser Saison waren die Planzen im Filtergraben des Schwimmteiches vermutlich noch zu wenig und zu klein, um diesen massiven Nährstoffeintrag zu bewältigen. Die Trübung stört uns aber nicht, ist ja schließlich ein Naturteich. 

Im Fischteich ist das Wasser glas klar, obwohl das NG Prinzip noch gar nicht aktiviert ist, weil noch keine Pumpe eingebaut ist. Wir arbeiten hier nach dem Ada-Hofmann-Prinzip und haben den Filtergraben dort nur als zusätzliche "Sicherheit" gebaut. Bisher sind aber auch noch keine Fische im Teich. Wir lassen erst mal die Planzen ordentlich groß wachsen. 


> Geht das auch bei Fischen und wie habt ihr die Leuchten ins Wasser bekommen.


Im Fischteich haben wir ebenfalls Teichlampen von Insatech unter Wasser installiert. Die 15 m Kabel konnten wir aber bisher nur halbwegs verstecken, da müssen wir nächstes Jahr, wenn das Wasser wieder wärmer ist, noch mal dran gehen. 

Liebe Grüße

Ute und Rainer


----------



## Annett (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Ihr zwei.



			
				RainerSchm schrieb:
			
		

> Das war Annett's göttliche Eingebung



  Hab ich was verpasst? Ich denke, dass ist zuviel der Ehre. 

Ich konnte die letzten Tage leider nicht so viel am PC sein, daher die späte Wortmeldung.
Euer Projekt ist wirklich klasse geworden.  
Bin gespannt, wie sich der Garten und die Teiche in den nächsten ein bis zwei Jahren entwickeln.
Ich denke, da ist nochmal ein richtiger "Sprung" zu sehen.

Viel Freude mit den Teichen!


----------



## RainerSchm (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Annett,

vielen Dank für Dein Lob. 



> Hab ich was verpasst? Ich denke, dass ist zuviel der Ehre.



Doch, doch das stimmt, denn am 24. Juli hast Du uns im Thread Planphase Teich mit mediterranem Flair geschrieben: 



> Wenn der Teich nicht ebenerdig an die Terrasse anschließen muss, könnte man den Höhenunterschied auch "vermitteln". Also sozusagen, an der Terrasse etwas tiefer anfangen, sodass die Mauer nicht ganz so hoch werden muss. Allerdings muss dann sichergestellt werden, dass keine Erde/Wasser bei Starkregen in den Teich gespült wird.



Auf die weitere Entwicklung der Flora sind wir auch gespannt. Vor allem, welche Teichpflanzen den Winter überleben werden. 

Seit die Wassertemperatur im Schwimmteich unter 13 Grad abgesunken ist (also knapp über einer Woche) sind die meisten Algen abgestorben und das Wasser im Schwimmteich wurde weitgehend klar. Wir können jetzt auch wieder auf den Grund sehen. Auf den Ebenen des Schwimmteiches aber auch im Filtergraben liegen jetzt jede Menge grüne Flocken. Wir denken, wir lassen die Flocken auch in beiden Bereichen liegen.  Sind auch gespannt, ob der Teich im Frühling klar bleiben wird, oder die Algen wieder die Oberhand bekommen. 


Wir wünschen allen noch einen schönen Sonntag Abend.


Ute und Rainer


----------



## RainerSchm (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mediteraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

nach einem Jahr sieht unser Schwimmteich aktuell so aus:
 
Filtergraben des Schwimmteiches. Valisneria hat die 70er Zone fast vollkommen erobert. Alle Planzen gedeihen prächtig.
 
Schwimmteich vom Steg
 
Bepflanzter Hang zwischen Fischteich und Schwimmteich
 
Sonnenuntergang im Schwimmteich. Links der neue Schwimmskimmer
 
Ein Blick über's Wasser

Das Wasser ist seit ca. 3 Wochen so wunderbar klar. Jedes Steinchen am Boden in 1,35 m Tiefe oder jede schwimmende Libellenlarve kann ich sehen. Die Pflanzen im Filtergraben haben es also nach nur einer Saison geschafft, den am 31.Mai 2008 durch starken Regen eingespülten Dreck (Erde) wieder sauber zu waschen. 

Die Pumpe im Filtergraben läuft unter Tags im Intervall 4 mal 2 Stunden lang.

Vor der aktuellen Kälteperiode hatte das Wasser eine Temperatur zwischen 25 bis 28°C, heute nur noch 20°C. Freue mich schon auf nächste Woche, wenn die Temperaturen wieder steigen. 

Habe jetzt endlich auch einen Wasserzähler für das Garten- Teichwasser. Vor allem nach dem Winter und im trockenen Frühling musste ich schon 15 m3 nachfüllen und gestern nochmal 5 m3. Bei dieser großen Wasseroberfläche über die der Wind ungehindert säuseln kann und mit Sonnenschein von morgens bis abends wundert mich das aber nicht. 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## RainerSchm (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mediterraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

habe mal in den letzten Nächten mit meiner Kamera herumgespielt und versucht die Beste Methode für Nachtaufnahmen heraus zu kitzeln 
Das sind meine Favoriten der Nachtaufnahmen von unserem Schwimmteich:



 

 

 



Ich hoffe, die Bilder gefallen Euch. 

Weiterhin viel Spaß mit Euren Teichen

Rainer


----------



## anju (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mediterraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Ute und Rainer,

einfach nur gigantisch, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein. Finde ich trotzdem klasse.
Viel Spass beim weiter buddeln.

Andrea


----------



## RainerSchm (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mediterraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Andrea,

danke für die Blumen 

Mit dem Buddeln sind wir Gott sei Dank fertig. Vor zwei Wochen hatten wir das letzte Projekt bei der Gartenumgestaltung abgeschlossen: Die linke Treppe vom Garten hoch zur Hofeinfahrt.
 

Die rechte Treppe vom Garten zur oberen Terasse hatten wir bereits im April fertig gestellt:
 

Und am 18. Juli haben wir das Teichprojekt mit allen Freunden, Helfern und Nachbarn kräftig gefeiert:
  

und dann gabs natürlich für Rainer auch mal das ein oder andere Bierchen. 
 

Liebe Grüße an alle, die gerade bei der Planung oder im Bau des Teiches sind. Gebt nicht auf, zieht es durch. So ein Teich im Garten mit der ganzen Flora und Fauna ist einfach Erholung pur. 

Ute und Rainer


----------



## Bordersuse (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mediterraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Mega genial,

zu den Sandsteinen. Das nur die farbigen wasserbröselig sind stimmt. Die hellen nicht. Die hellen haben dafür den Nachteil, dass sie mit den Jahren leicht grünlich durch den Regen werden.

Wir haben unsere ganzen Steine aus Südfrankreich mitgebracht 
Grüße
Bordersuse


----------



## RainerSchm (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mediterraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Bordersuse,

Danke Dir. 

Wir haben Glück gehabt und konnten unsere Steine direkt hier in der Nachbarschaft in Rockenberg aus einem Steinbruch für ca. 25 Euro die Tonne holen. Den ersten harten Winter haben sie problemlos überstanden. Mal sehen, wie das über die Jahre aussieht. 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## RainerSchm (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mediterraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

unsere Teiche wurden dieses Jahr schon 5 Jahre alt. Bisher war kein Jahr wie das andere. Mal hatten wir Algenteppiche, mal einzellige Algen, mal ein paar Wochen länger mal kürzer. Letztes Jahr war das Wasser im Schwimmteich sogar komplett klar, das ganze Jahr über. Dieses Jahr war das Wasser wieder trüb bis Mitte Juni, 
  

  
danach klar. Das hat dann wohl die wachsende Vallisneria geschafft.

Nach etwa 4 Wochen tollstem Badewetter mit Wassertemperaturen von 25-30 Grad fingen vor zwei Wochen Fadenalgen zu wachsen an. Zunächst nur am Teichrand entlang und dann nach und nach an jeder Schräge. Ansonsten ist das Wasser aber klar. 

       

Die Algen werden bestimmt bei den niedrigen Temperaturen in den kommen Wochen wieder absterben. Schade, dass der Sommer schon so gut wie vorbei ist. 

Das Wasser im Fischteich hat sich dieses Jahr fast gegenläufig zum Wasser im Schwimmteich entwickelt. Es war klar bis Juni und wurde dann Woche für Woche trüber. Bis es schließlich vor zwei Wochen wieder klar wurde. 

Die beiden Teiche bieten uns so viel Erholung und so viel Abwechslung, dass wir sie nicht mehr missen möchten. 

Liebe Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mediterraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Rainer,..

Schön von dir zu hören 
Ist schon verrueckt wie die Zeit vergeht,...

Was macht denn auch der Fischteich oben an der Tereasse? ?  BILDER oki


----------



## RainerSchm (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mediterraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Micha,

schön, dass Du auch noch im Forum dabei bist. 

dem Fischteich geht es meiner Meinung nach Bestens. Ich hatte damals den Teich nach dem Ada Hoffmann Prinzip angelegt - also ohne Technik. Aber vorsorglich wie im Schwimmteich mit der Trennung zwischen Filtergraben und Fischbereich, falls es die Pflanzen im Teich nicht schaffen würden das Wasser zu klären und ich doch Pumptechnik benötige. 

Das Ada Hoffmann Prinzip hat die ersten zwei Jahre auch prima funktioniert. Dann war mir aber die Wassertrübung zu stark, denn zum AH-Prinzip gehört auch, dass man die Bereiche um die Pflanzinseln ständig sauber hält. 

 
2008 unmittelbar nach dem Bau

Das war mir jedoch zu viel Action. Ich habe daher im Sommer 2011 im Filtergraben eine kleine 6000er Oase-Pumpe montiert und lass das Wasser an zwei Stellen in den Fischteich laufen. 

   
kleiner Wasserlauf und Karaffe mit "Wasserfall"

Außer, dass ich immer wieder mal neue Fische nachgesetzt habe, weil der __ Fischreiher hungrig war oder Futter für seine Familie holte, habe ich sonst Null Komma Null am Fischteich in den ganzen Jahren gemacht. Außer ein paar Wochen trüberes Wasser bin ich und vor allem die Fische sehr zufrieden mit der Wasserqualität. Ich füttere übrigens auch die Fische nicht. Im Filtergraben hat sich auch eine __ Karausche eingefunden, woher auch immer. 

 
Karausche am 15. April 2013 im Filtergraben des Fischteichs

Erstaunlich finde ich das Wachstum der Vallisneria im direkten Vergleich der beiden Filtergräben: Im Schwimmteich ist der Filtergraben praktisch den ganzen Tag über (ca. von 9 Uhr bis 19 Uhr) in der Sonne. Im Fischteich hat der Filtergraben nur bis knapp über Mittag Sonne. Die Vallisneria im Schwimmteich wächst, gedeiht und vermehrt sich wie irre. Die V. im Fischteich dagegen kümmert vor sich hin und wächst hauptsächlich am Wassereingang nach dem Saugsammler, also in vermehrter "Strömung". Dieses Jahr sind uns durch den harten und langen Winter ohnehin viele Pflanzen im schattigen Filtergraben und in den Pflanzinseln des Fischteichs eingegangen. Ich werde wohl nächstes Jahr wieder nachpflanzen müssen. 

     
Fischteich am 30. Mai 2013

 
Teich am 04. August
 
ab und zu warten auch mal die Tauben auf den Bus 

 
Panoramaaufnahme der beiden Teiche 30.Mai 2013

Ich hoffe, Du hast auch viel Freude an Deinem schönem Teich.

Liebe Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Digicat (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mediterraner Fisch- und Schwimmteich*

Servus Rainer

Schön wie sich die Teiche entwickelt haben 

Gefallen mir sehr gut


----------

